# Step by Step Tombstones



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Does the world need another tombstone tutorial? Especially one that's almost an hour long? Probably not. BUT it may help someone new who happens to stumble in here and with that, I share my video. Enjoy.


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

*Products few use*

Most people think that plaster for props won't work because of rain, but true plaster is water proof and works great . But do buy the longest set up time possible for longer pot life, once this stuff hardens it doesn't sand easily.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Just started watching... I've never seen the YouTube fast-forward button before. Excellent!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

The "fast forward" has been there for quiet a while. No one really takes the time to use it. Probably because most videos are much much shorter. LOL All it is, is an annotation spotlight that links to the same video but starts it at a given time. So you have to do it for each step.


----------

